# Heliopan Circular Polarizers



## compupix (Oct 4, 2012)

Where can I find out the color differences between:
•	Heliopan 705241 52mm Circular Polarizer
•	Heliopan 705246 52mm Circular Polarizer SH-PMC
•	Heliopan 705262 52mm HT Slim Circular Polarizer SH-PMC
•	Heliopan 705280 52mm Slim Circular Polarizer

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2012)

www.*heliopan*.de/*Heliopan*-Filters.pdf


----------



## compupix (Oct 4, 2012)

I just re-visited that pdf. I see no comparison of the various polarizing filters that I specified. Do you?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2012)

compupix said:


> I just re-visited that pdf. I see no comparison of the various polarizing filters that I specified. Do you?


The coatings are the difference. Read about the various coatings, or none.


----------

